# Sleestack Skunk



## indicat33 (Feb 15, 2015)

So we are slowly harvesting this plant. She takes too long to mature for my taste, but the smoke is nice nevertheless. A good, clear, creeper high that lasts a decent amount of time. Pine aftertaste. This was a freebie from herbies. Nothing too special, but a nice change from the Indicas we've been puffing


----------



## lilroach (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah.....I grew a couple of SSxSkunk.....came away with the same impressions. Too long for too little and lack of kick.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 15, 2015)

lilroach said:


> Yeah.....I grew a couple of SSxSkunk.....came away with the same impressions. Too long for too little and lack of kick.


Only thing is, I accidentally pollinated the sleestack with my Afghani stud male... now I have seeds. I wonder if the Afghani improved the quality enough to make them worth running...I'm sure the flowering time is shorter on the progeny ... maybe I'll pop a couple sometime & see if these won't finish up faster. Potency will probably be improved also -


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2015)

Looks good. I grew this a few yrs back and loved the yields just lacked potency granted I was a new grower. Nice flowers man.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 20, 2015)

May11th said:


> Looks good. I grew this a few yrs back and loved the yields just lacked potency granted I was a new grower. Nice flowers man.


Thanks ! ~Dude, how long did yours take to mature? I am about out of patience waiting on her to finish flowering. 43 days in, and she's full of white pistils and NO resin on the top 3 " of buds. The bottom growth is lightly coated with resin. I'm at a loss here, can you please provide some info on this strain? I can't wait to get her ass DONE


----------



## May11th (Feb 20, 2015)

Well it's been awhile but I remember begging her till she was about 2.5 foot tall, took about 2.5 months to get there from seed which came as a freebie from herbies, it flowered very easy and nicely but as you mentioned it took a very long time, I remember going 12 weeks and still thought it could of gone longer, it produced a sweet hash smell w skunk undertones, tasted like chocolate/coffee and was a nice daytime smoke, resin was okay I've seen better, I wouldn't mind trying to grow it again since I have 2 more years of growing under my belt, it was a good weed to smoke and get shit done, good social smoke. later man, keep us updated. you might have a killer pheno, I only had the luck to grow a taller sativa looking pheno.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

May11th said:


> Well it's been awhile but I remember begging her till she was about 2.5 foot tall, took about 2.5 months to get there from seed which came as a freebie from herbies, it flowered very easy and nicely but as you mentioned it took a very long time, I remember going 12 weeks and still thought it could of gone longer, it produced a sweet hash smell w skunk undertones, tasted like chocolate/coffee and was a nice daytime smoke, resin was okay I've seen better, I wouldn't mind trying to grow it again since I have 2 more years of growing under my belt, it was a good weed to smoke and get shit done, good social smoke. later man, keep us updated. you might have a killer pheno, I only had the luck to grow a taller sativa looking pheno.


Thanks for this post  - Yeah, I am trying to be patient, but this female is stuck on neutral. The real problem is lack of space, as I'm trying to run a perpetual (just started more seeds) so space is a real issue here. Been harvesting Indicas just fine, but this ssxskunk is no where near ready to harvest. White pistils everywhere. I have about another month, and then my new seedlings will need extra space, so she is going to have to come down. I guess I should run only uniform plants in a perpetual anyway


----------



## May11th (Feb 21, 2015)

Haha right. I'm on the same boat, just ran azura haze and bc blueberry and my canopy looked horrible, different size pots too, going to run nothing but 7 gal smart pots next run. I've ran 3 gals and managed to achieve the same size and structure but they just faded too early, the extra food does make life easier. Cheers man. ps
What else ya running?


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

May11th said:


> Haha right. I'm on the same boat, just ran azura haze and bc blueberry and my canopy looked horrible, different size pots too, going to run nothing but 7 gal smart pots next run. I've ran 3 gals and managed to achieve the same size and structure but they just faded too early, the extra food does make life easier. Cheers man. ps
> What else ya running?


Besides that slow-ho, I have: 6 Midnight Nectar (Afghani x Durga Mata II) seedlings, a Kiwi Hindu Kush, and a lanky -ass hard to manage CSSH from Delicious Seeds. This last one has been a pain, constantly growing into the light. I didn't want to raise my Lamp, so I finally snapped her in half, then skewered the 2 stems & problem solved. I have more seeds to start, but all out of room under my HPS so they will have to wait.


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

Kiwi Seeds Hindu Kush, about 2 wks ago. She's starting to bud nicely now


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

Midnight Nectar Seeds - (my own hybrid ). It's an Afghani dad (Homegrown Fantaseeds) x Paradise's medicinal high-CBD strain Durga Mata II. I have 6 going right now, and so far so good. Fast, 100% germination...


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

The Afghani male i used to make Midnight Nectar. He was stinky since birth & I'm hoping this dad has imparted its' awesome qualities such as early maturation, and tight, medicinal nugs with a full Indica effect. Coupled with the already super-potent Indica mom from Paradise Seeds, the offspring is sure to be a winner


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

Seedless Durga Mata II nugget. I only pollinated around 25% of the buds, so most are bean-free, like in this pic


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2015)

-Lanky-ass Sleestack Skunk in the back, finally showing pistils. I knew she was going to take forever from the beginning. Amnesia in the middle, and Durga Mata II in the foreground. The middle colas stretched too much and got really scorched by the Lamp, so I had to give them an unexpected haircut. This was my 1-st time running such a hot lamp, but you live & you learn. Nowdays, I watch the tops closely, and train the plants instead of raising the light.


----------

